

Ask HN: What have you chosen as your Google Reader replacement? - daigoba66

There is less than a month left before Google Reader is shutdown forever. But enough time has passed for users to try other services. What have you chosen as  as your Google Reader replacement?
======
revorad
I like the old Reader - <http://theoldreader.com>. It's just like Google
reader.

I compiled a list of other alternatives, a lot of which are even open source.
Check it out - <http://getgini.com/google-reader-alternatives>

------
codebala
Using <http://feedly.com> Good UI both in the mobile app and Web app.

~~~
ragatskynet
I use feedly now too, I could set it up to look almost like reader did. I use
it on my android phone as well.

------
swarmiq
Hi Guys,

If what you want is the ability to skim large #s of headlines, organize lots
of feeds, label them, tag articles for later reading in one fast unobtrusive
"no magazine layout" reader, SwarmIQ is your choice. Sign up at
<http://www.swarmiq.com/register/askhn> , click on the Google reader icon to
get all your feeds, and get up and running straight away.

www.swarmiq.com is our landing page if you want to see some screenshots and
get a sense of what the service is like before signing up.

Disclosure: I'm on the team that built this site :-) Also, we don't have
"Google Alerts" type functionality yet.

------
Concours
<http://www.feedsapi.org> \+ <http://feedly.com> is my first choice, followed
by <http://www.feedsapi.org> \+ snackr , feedsapi turns shortened rss into
full text rss feeds, which makes the user experience with any other rss reader
much more better. I also use FeedsAPI rss to email feature on the go.

------
tocomment
commafeed.com. Seamless import from Google reader, and the interface works
about the same, no surprises.

I just wish they'd charge $19/year or something so I can be sure they'll stick
around.

~~~
revorad
commafeed is open source. so if it does disappear, you could run it on your
own server - <https://github.com/Athou/commafeed>

------
andrewhillman
although i have a google reader set up, for the last several years my reader
has been techmeme. Since techmeme, I look at my reader once a week and
techmeme throughout the day.

------
xtraclass
feedly - the best one :-)

------
munimkazia
feedly is pretty neat

